# هل تعلم ان ..........



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*  هـل تعلم أن  ....*

 *                              في مصر الفرعونية كان                              الأسبوع يتألف من 10                             أيام.*

 *                              يتعين على معدة الإنسان                              أن تفرز بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وإلا                             فإنها ستهضم نفسها.* 

 *                              هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر                              باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه                             يشن غارات على مستعمرات النمل                              المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب محتوياتها ثم                             يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على                              العمل كعبيد لديه!*

 *                              الذهب عيار 24 قيراطا                              ليس ذهبا خالصا بنسبة 100 في المائة                             بل يحتوي على نسبة ضئيلة من النحاس ،                              وذلك أن الذهب الخالص مئة في المائة يكون لينا                             كالصلصال لدرجة انه يصبح من الممكن                              تشكيله باليدين.*

 *                              السرعة القصوى للعيار                              الناري تبلغ حوالي 1065 متراً                             في الثانية أي ما يوازي 3 أضعاف سرعة                              الصوت تقريباً.* 

 *                              50 في المائة من الحرابي                              (جمع حرباة) الموجودة                             في العالم تتمركز في مدغشقر.* 

 *                              في العام 1894م كان في                              الولايات المتحدة                             الأميركية 4 سيارات فقط.*

 *                              أي قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل                              لا يمكن أن تطوى على نفسها                             أكثر من 8 مرات ، مهما كانت مساحتها                              كبيرة.* 

 *                              أكثر من 2500 شخص أعسر                              يلقون                              حتفهم سنوياً بسبب حوادث يتعرضون لها في أثناء استخدام                              آلات أو الأجهزة المصممة                              أساساً لمن يستخدمون أيديهم اليمنى.* 

 *                              الرقم القياسي الذي                              حققته دجاجة في الاستمرار في الطيران حتى الآن هو                              13 ثانية فقط.* 

 *                              الكرسي الكهربائي الذي                              يُستخدم في الإعدام هو من اختراع طبيب                             أسنان.* 

 *                              العضوان الوحيدان في جسم                              الإنسان اللذان لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال                             الحياة هما الأنف والأذنان.* 

 *                              تحتوى معدة الإنسان على                              نحو 35 مليون غدة                             هضمية.* 

*معلومات                                      طبية ....*

 *تحتوي شبكة العين                                          على نحو 135 مليون خلية حسية مسئولة عن                                          التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان .*
...........................................................
* يبلغ متوسط استهلاك                                          الفرد من البيض نحو 230 بيضة سنويا .*
* عظمة الفخذ لدى                                          الإنسان أصلب وأصلد من الخرسانة .*
* قلب المرأة ينبض                                          على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل .*
* يفقد الإنسان نحو                                          85 في المائة من حاستي الشم والتذوق عند                                          بلوغه سن الستين .*
 *                                          هل تعلم أن الدموع تحتوي على مواد                                          كيميائية مسكنة للألم يفرزها المخ عندما                                          يبكي الإنسان. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن الكبد هو العضو الوحيد الذي                                          يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من                                          أحماض أمينيه إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر.                                         *

 *                                          هل تعلم أن أهم وظيفة للطحال هي تهشيم                                          الكرات الدموية الحمراء التي أصابها الهرم                                          و العجز و يشاركه في هذه المهمة الكبد.                                         *

 *هل تعلم أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من                                          الأذن اليمنى. *
 *                                          هل تعلم أن أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي                                          عضلة الفك. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن الجسم يحتمل حرارة حتى 128                                          درجة مئوية. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن عدد شعر الرأس يبلغ نحو 120                                          ألف شعرة في الرأس السليم .. و كلما كان                                          الشعر رقيقاً كان أكثر .. و الشعر الأشقر                                          أكثر من الشعر الأسود و الشعر الأحمر                                          عموماً أقل كثافة إذ يبلغ 90 ألف شعرة ..                                          و يتجدد هذا العدد بوجه عام خلال خمسة                                          أعوام حيث يسقط كل يوم ما بين 50 : 60                                          شعرة. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن المخ يحتاج إلى سدس كمية الدم                                          التي يضخها القلب و خمس الأو**جين الذي                                          يدخل الجسم .. رغم أن المخ لا يزن أكثر من                                          واحد على خمسين من الجسم كله. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أنه يوجد في جسم الإنسان نحو 32                                          بليون خلية .*

 *                                          هل تعلم أن في جسم الإنسان أكثر من مليوني                                          غدة عرقية تفرز كمية من العرق تتراوح ما                                          بين نصف لتر إلى لتر ونصف كل 24 ساعة بلا                                          توقف صيفاً و شتاءً مع المجهود و الحركة                                          ومع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن الأظافر إذا أزيلت جراحياً أو                                          فقدت لأي سبب فإنها تأخذ مائة يوم لكي                                          تعود كما كانت مرة أخرى. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن احتباس البول في الجسم يؤدي                                          إلى ارتفاع نسبة البولينا و حدوث حالة                                          تسمم تسمى ( التسمم البوليني ).  *

 *                                           هل تعلم أن عدد ساعات النوم تتراوح عند                                          الإنسان البالغ ما بين 7 : 8 ساعات يومياً                                          أي أننا نقضي أكثر من ثلث العمر في النوم                                           فالإنسان الذي عاش ستين عام .. نام منها                                          حوالي عشرين عام. *

 *                                          هل تعلم أن سمك جلد الإنسان لا يزيد عن 2                                          ملم ، و سمك جلد الفيل يبلغ 25 ملم ، و                                          جلد الإنسان يحتوي على عدة آلاف من الغدد                                          التي تفرز العرق بينما جلد الفيل خال من                                          هذه الغدد باستثناء جفون العينين.  * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن الرجل العادي يمشي بمعدل 20                                          ألف خطوة يومياً .. أي في خلال 80 سنة                                          يكون قد طاف حول العالم ستة مرات.* 

 *                                           هل تعلم أن نبضات القلب تتأثر بحجم الجسم                                          ، فعدد ضربات قلب الإنسان العادي ثمانين                                          ضربة في الدقيقة .. و في الفيل 25 ضربة في                                          الدقيقة .. و في الفأر 700 ضربة في                                          الدقيقة .. أما قلب العصفور فعدد ضرباته                                          1000 ضربة في الدقيقة. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن الطفل حديث الولادة يبكي في                                          المتوسط مدة 113 دقيقة يومياً .. و الدموع                                          التي يفرزها تساعد كثيراً على رعاية صحته                                          العامة .*


*معلومات                                      عامة ....*

 * يقال إن المتآمرين                                          ضد شمشون أعطوا دليلة 1100 قطعة من الفضة                                          كي تخدعه وتجعله يكشف عن سر قوته .*
 * القيصر الروسي بيتر                                          الأكبر كان يفرض الضرائب على من يطلقون                                          لحاهم وكانت قيمة الضريبة تتناسب طرديا مع                                          طول وحجم اللحية * 
 * بدأ استخدام إشارات                                          المرور الضوئية قبل اختراع السيارات .*
 * يوجد في العالم نحو                                          2700 لغة مختلفة وينطق بمعظمها في قارة                                          أسيا .*
 * من الناحية العلمية                                          ، يعد الموز من الأعشاب بينما تعد الطماطم                                          فاكهة .*
 * يبلغ وزن الكرة                                          الأرضية 5940 مليار طن .*
 * هناك جملة في اللغة                                          الإنجليزية تشتمل على جميع الأحرف                                          الإنكليزية وهذه الجملة هي ..A                                          Quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog*
 * يمكن استخدام قلم                                          الرصاص العادي لرسم خط يبلغ طوله 58 ألف                                          متر .*
 * تم اختراع القداحة                                          ( الولاعة ) قبل اختراع أعواد الثقاب .*
 * في البيت الأبيض                                          الأمريكي يصل إجمالي عدد السكاكين والشوك                                          والملاعق إلى أكثر من 13 ألفا و 90 .                                         * 
 * الممثل الإيطالي                                          المشهور آل كابوني ظل يعمل كتاجر للأثاث                                          المستعمل حتى بعد أن أصبح نجما لامعاً .*
 * يقول علماء الفلك                                          أن عدد النجوم المتناثرة في أرجاء الكون                                          يزيد على عدد حبيبات الرمل الموجودة في                                          كوكب الأرض .*
 * عندما كانت ام هتلر                                          حاملاً به فكرت جديا في الإجهاض لأنها لم                                          تكن ترغب في الإنجاب إلا أم طبيبها أقنعها                                          بالعدول عن تلك الفكرة .*
 * يوجد أكثر من 50                                          ألف نهر في الصين .*
 * في القرن السادس                                          عشر الميلادي شيد الملك الأسباني فيليب                                          الثاني قصراً له 2673 باباً .*
 *                                           هل تعلم أن أول مركبة تصل إلى سطح القمر                                          هي المركبة الروسية ( لونا ـ 2 ) وكان ذلك                                          في سبتمبر 1959م. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن أول من صعد إلى الفضاء الخارجي                                          هو ( يوري جاجارين ) الروسي على متن                                          المركبة ( افوستيك ). * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن أول من مشى في الفضاء الخارجي                                          هو الروسي ( أل**ي ليونوف ) في يونيو                                          1965م. * 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن أول من وضع قدمه على سطح القمر                                          هو الأمريكي ( نيل أرمسترونخ ) في يوليو                                          1969م.* 

 *                                          هل تعلم أن أول فتاة صعدت إلى الفضاء هي (                                          فالنتينا تيرشكوفا ) على متن المركبة (                                          فوستك ـ 6 ). * 


*معلومات عن                                      الحيوانات ....*

 *                              إذا مات الفيل وهو                             واقف فانه يظل واقفاً لبضع ساعات قبل                              أن يسقط أرضا.*
 *                              زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه                             من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات .* 

 *                              النعامة تعيش حتى 75                              عاما وتظل قادرة على التكاثر                             حتى سن الخمسين.*

 *                              لاحظ العلماء أن النمل                              «يتثاءب» كالبشر                              عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح.*

 *                              قلب سمكة                             الروبيان يوجد في رأسها.* 

 *                              وضعية عيني الحمار في                              رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم                             في آن واحد.* 

 * أطول عمر يمكن أن                                          تعيشه ذبابة منزلية هو 14 يوماً .*
 * حجم قلب الحوت                                          الأزرق البالغ يساوي حجم سيارة ، أما                                          لسانه فيبلغ طوله نحو 5 أمتار .*
 * يستطيع الحيوان                                          المعروف باسم الخلد أن يحفر بمفرده نفقا                                          يبلغ طوله نحو 95 مترا في ليلة واحدة                                          وللعلم لا يزيد حجم الخلد كثيرا عن حجم                                          الفأر العادي .*
 * هناك أنواع من                                          الديدان تأكل أجزاء من أجسامها إذا لم تجد                                          الطعام .*
 * جميع الأفيال تمشي                                          على رؤوس أصابع أقدامها وذلك لأن الجزء                                          الخلفي في تلك الإقدام لا يحتوي على أي                                          عظام بل يتألف من الشحم الخالص .*
 * صوت صياح البط ليس                                          له صدى ولا أحد يعرف السبب إلى الآن .*
 * الصراصير موجودة                                          على كوكب الأرض منذ نحو 300 مليون سنة .*
 * سم أفعى الكوبرا                                          قوي للغاية لدرجة أن غراما واحدا منه يكفي                                          بقتل أكثر من 150 شخصاً .*
 * هل تعلم أن الذبابة تهز جناحها حوالي (32)                                          مرة في الثانية الواحدة.* 
 * هل تعلم أن الفيل يشم رائحة الإنسان على                                          بعد نصف كيلو متر. * 
 * هل تعلم أن النسور لا تموت و لكنها تنتحر                                          بسبب المرض. * 
 * هل تعلم أن أصغر عصفور في العالم هو                                          العصفور الذبابة. *


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جامدة اوى 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا" مارسلينو*


----------



## scream man (7 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> معلومات جامدة اوى
> شكرا ليك​


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

_برافوا موضوع جميل ومفيد
شكرا
:new8::new8::new8:
_​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*معلومات راااااااااااااااائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدااا شكراا*​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> معلومات جامدة اوى
> شكرا ليك​


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _برافوا موضوع جميل ومفيد
> شكرا
> :new8::new8::new8:
> _​


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>معلومات راااااااااااااااائعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​​</b>


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

> في مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام.



كانت الدنيا لسة فيها بركة ههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا شكراا*​


*شكرا" لك
*​


----------



## scream man (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كانت الدنيا لسة فيها بركة ههههههههههه


*شكرا" لك
ربنا يبركك
...................
*​


----------



## scream man (12 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كانت الدنيا لسة فيها بركة ههههههههههه



* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (23 نوفمبر 2011)

* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أقوى عضلة في جسم                                          الإنسان هي اللسان .

**هل تعلم أن أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي                                          عضلة الفك. 

الفك ولا اللسان ؟
وبعدين المعلومات اللي عندي بتقول القلب اقوي عضله 
**
*​


----------



## scream man (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *أقوى عضلة في جسم                                          الإنسان هي اللسان .
> 
> **هل تعلم أن أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي                                          عضلة الفك.
> 
> ...


اصل الموضوع ده منقول
اسف هذا خطأ
انا ملحظتهاش


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## happy angel (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى معلومات مفيدة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## scream man (25 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى معلومات مفيدة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## Koptisch (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*thank u*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*لسة مش قريت الموضوع كله *
*بس شد إنتباهي هذه المعلومة*​*



هل تعلم أن النسور لا تموت و لكنها تنتحر بسبب المرض. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

​**علشان عشقي للنسور ... شكراً ع الموضوع*
*وجاري قرائته*​


----------



## prayer heartily (25 نوفمبر 2011)

موسوعة معلومات شيقه جدا
شكرا


----------



## scream man (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Koptisch قال:


> *thank u*


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (25 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (25 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لسة مش قريت الموضوع كله *
> *بس شد إنتباهي هذه المعلومة*​*
> ​**علشان عشقي للنسور ... شكراً ع الموضوع*
> *وجاري قرائته*​


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (25 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> موسوعة معلومات شيقه جدا
> شكرا


* شكـــرا" لك *
* ربنا يبركـــك*
* ........*​


----------



## scream man (2 ديسمبر 2011)

:fun_lol:


----------

